# Feeder clutch cable assembly



## bobpaul (Jul 29, 2016)

The feeder clutch cable assembly on my 7hp BobCat broke (Model Type Code 170402 1406-01 8008 1909). My brother owned it for the past couple of years and juryrigged it, but that's now failed and it's probably time to try and fix it proper.

Anyone know where I might be able to find this?

Here's what I'm looking for #31 (p/n 66419A; but not 100% sure that's the part # for my model):









And here's what I have:









Also, should I be looking for a model identifier somewhere else to identify the BobCat model? It looks like "170402 1406-01" is the identifier for the Brigg's engine. The instruction manual posted for the 724-5 model does seem to be a close match if it's not the correct model.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you can't find this, it seems to be easily made with parts from the hardware store, cable, spring, clamp, be cheaper.

Of course try Amazon, eBay, PartsTree, Jack's Small Engine.


----------



## bobpaul (Jul 29, 2016)

The hard part I think is that bar which is bent a certain way to get around the other pulleys. There's no direct path a cable on its own could follow.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd look for a bicycle brake or shift cable that's a little longer than what you need and with a lead "knob" at one end. Cut it to length and have someone braze it to the original rod.

I'm pretty sure you aren't going to find a new part and not sure a used one wouldn't have the same stress on it in the area this one broke.

Amazon, ebay, bicycle store, hardware store, walmart, .... https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...d=kwd-303658915420&ref=pd_sl_4858cpuj91_e_p37


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

bobpaul said:


> The hard part I think is that bar which is bent a certain way to get around the other pulleys. There's no direct path a cable on its own could follow.


How is the cable attached to the round stock? Did they drill a hole a couple inches deep through the center and solder it in perhaps? Or is it crimped somehow?


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Is there a tag on the side of the machine? If your not sure what I mean have a look at my pictures theres a tag there. Send me the numbers I will see what I can find,


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*BC Cable*



dbert said:


> How is the cable attached to the round stock? Did they drill a hole a couple inches deep through the center and solder it in perhaps? Or is it crimped somehow?


You could try that place near or in Boston for the part. I can't remember the name but I'm sure someone here does.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*Cable*



Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'd look for a bicycle brake or shift cable that's a little longer than what you need and with a lead "knob" at one end. Cut it to length and have someone braze it to the original rod.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you aren't going to find a new part and not sure a used one wouldn't have the same stress on it in the area this one broke.
> 
> Amazon, ebay, bicycle store, hardware store, walmart, .... https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...d=kwd-303658915420&ref=pd_sl_4858cpuj91_e_p37


I saw some mean looking cable a a locale bait shop. Might be leader cable for big fish.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I bookmarked this website a while back for cable stuff.
Venhill Cable Parts
The cable termination that goes inside the spring wouldn't concern me too much, but the connection to the steel rod...How the heck is that end connected?


----------



## bobpaul (Jul 29, 2016)

dbert said:


> How is the cable attached to the round stock? Did they drill a hole a couple inches deep through the center and solder it in perhaps? Or is it crimped somehow?


Seems to be crimped. I torched the end and nothing melted. The crimp is not very visible though.

So I finally got around to fixing it with the part I had. I bought a bicycle brake cable, but it didn't fit the spring, so I replaced that, too. I used some of those U-bolt cable clamps, 2 tear-drop cable eyes, and a couple of keychain rings to attach things. It worked well, but might need some additional tweaking to ensure it doesn't start rubbing on the drive belt or anything. It's going to be a pain to tighten the cable when it begins to stretch.

I posted photos to imgur. https://imgur.com/a/ebRCLkt


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Good work! In Olden Days there were no parts suppliers.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Did you try Yankee Snowblower on FB?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I just realized this is from Feb of last year. It reminds me of me. It takes me a while to get around to all my projects. :devil:
Good to see you've got it running.

.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I usually don't know what day it is let alone the year.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Yankee Snowblower on FB!


----------

